# Anybody with dual monitor SMP

## sheepdog

Anybody out there running dual monitors on an SMP machine?  I have a machine with a

IWill MPX2 motherboard

2 AMD 2200+ MP processors

ATI Radeon 8500 video card

Although the ATI Radeon is supposed to come with a DVI-I to VGA adapter mine did not and the second connector is DVI-D meaning a VGA cannot be adapted.  I understand NVidia cards don't work with SMP.  So what are others doing in this situation?

-- Michael

----------

## MBCook

You need to remember that you don't need to have one card to do dual monitors. Just put a old PCI card in your machine that you have around that works well. Configuration still shouldn't be too hard.

That said, I have a few spare cards and a dualie box. What say you give me a monitor and I see if I can get it to work   :Wink: 

he he he

----------

## pem725

I've got a Gigabyte GA-7DPCDW+ with:

2 x 2000+ MP AMD's

Matrox G450 dual head

I can't get the thing to boot with the card in the AGP slot.  A regular PCI card seems to work just fine.  My problem is definitely hardware.  Gigabyte is less than helpful as well.  Hope your problems are solved by the two cards.

-----------------UPDATE----------------------

Matrox card works fine but battles with Tekram 390U3W SCSI card.  Fixed and now working like a champ in dual head mode.  

Cheers,

PatrickLast edited by pem725 on Mon Nov 18, 2002 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mb

hi,

 *sheepdog wrote:*   

> I understand NVidia cards don't work with SMP.

 

sure ? i've got a dual athlon with a gf3 (gainward) and issues with smp so far...

#mb

----------

## humpback

 *Quote:*   

> Although the ATI Radeon is supposed to come with a DVI-I to VGA adapter mine did not and the second connector is DVI-D meaning a VGA cannot be adapted.

 

You can buy this adapter on mosf good shops. Even if they dont have it they can order it.

 *Quote:*   

>  I understand NVidia cards don't work with SMP.

 

Yes they do  :Smile: . I had Nvidia cards in 4 diferente SMP machines, all intel cpu's some with Intel Chipset others with Via chipsets.

I even can assure you that nvidia cards work 100% with Dual Athlon MP machines.[/quote]

----------

## sheepdog

 *humpback wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can buy this adapter on mosf good shops. Even if they dont have it they can order it.]

 

On this point I am certain you are mistaken.  I agree adapters for DVI-I connections to VGA connections are readily available.  What is not available is a DVI-D to VGA adapter.  No such beast.  I refer you to 

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/DVI_monitor_cables.html#vid-card

for more information.

My ATI Radeon 8500 card should have come this this connector:

http://www.guru3d.com/review/ati/radeon8500/index1.shtml

instead it came with this connector:

http://www.ramelectronics.net/assets/images/DVI/DVI-D_female.jpg

Good to hear that Nvidia cards work with SMP Linux.  I could switch my ATI Radeon card for a Hercules GeForce4 with Nvidia.  Are you quite certain this would work on my system?  I really don't want to do this without a certainty of success.

-- Michael

----------

## humpback

i did not know the diference  :Smile: 

For what it says on http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/DVI_monitor_cables.html#vid-card a DVDI-D to vga adapter costs some 400US because the DVDI-D does not include an analog signal only the digital.

Well you can buy a Gforce and be preatty shure it will work on SMP machines (and you will even be able to play UT2003 )

----------

## sheepdog

 *humpback wrote:*   

> [I had Nvidia cards in 4 diferente SMP machines, all intel cpu's some with Intel Chipset others with Via chipsets. I even can assure you that nvidia cards work 100% with Dual Athlon MP machines.

 

You should correct this statement from 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3913

 *Quote:*   

> Q: My x server freezes on start and the logfile has following error: 
> 
> "(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage!" 
> 
> A: You have compiled your kernel with SMP support. The nvidia drivers however only support kernels that have this option disabled. 

 

By the way, I have installed an Nvidia card with my ATI Radeon in order to get dual monitors.  The NVdriver module will not load.

-- Michael

----------

